# Irish in estevan



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

Would love to hear from anyone living in Estevan as we (family of 6 ) are moving in following weeks.


----------



## boots (May 6, 2012)

are we going to be alone ????


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

I dont mind ,bet irish out there have a great outdoor life ,not inside like us waiting for summer ha ha ha


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

hey boots have you arrived in estevan yet.


----------



## boots (May 6, 2012)

dealdish said:


> hey boots have you arrived in estevan yet.


not yet still waiting on sinp to reply, have sent you email .... hope you are getting on well...


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

boots said:


> not yet still waiting on sinp to reply, have sent you email .... hope you are getting on well...


never got email.and lost contact info so email me about your family again and i will give u any info u need.plus my phone number here ok


----------

